# In response to the APA, the new SPEP...



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Community page set up in response the the recent APA efforts (jointly by myself and Lil Nightmare), to try and show some strength in numbers, the more likes this page receives, the more support we have to draw upon when needed. Please like if you have Facebook!

Society for the Protection of Exotic Pets | Facebook


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Community page set up in response the the recent APA efforts (jointly by myself and Lil Nightmare), to try and show some strength in numbers, the more likes this page receives, the more support we have to draw upon when needed. Please like if you have Facebook!
> 
> Society for the Protection of Exotic Pets | Facebook


I will check this out, and like it when I get home. It really is refreshing to see all the efforts people are going to.

I had invited some members of the APA to a friendly discussion with reptile keepers to find some common ground and iron out differences, etc. but im sure you can guess the reaction!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I've liked/joined 

This is a massive issue and effects every single one of us. We all need to do as much helpful PR and positive experiences as we can, otherwise we'll end up with a another situation like the US ............. they always thought it would never happen to them!

It's definately a time to pull together and really show your support for eachother


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sirvincent said:


> I've liked/joined
> 
> This is a massive issue and effects every single one of us. We all need to do as much helpful PR and positive experiences as we can, otherwise we'll end up with a another situation like the US ............. they always thought it would never happen to them!
> 
> It's definately a time to pull together and really show your support for eachother


Couldn't agree more.
No one can hide there head in the sand anymore, this is a growing threat, we need to try help as much as we can.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Liked on both my accounts (one i thought i'd lost when i made the second).

I might just look into starting taking Velvet and (when i get it and its settled in) my gecko to schools again (if their attitudes suit the 'task'). I've found that while parents have often already learnt their fear children are more interested. 
I got asked by a little girl i know to take Velvet to her school in a pet week and again the next year. i gave him hiding places and a temporary heat pack both times and he was so calm he fed and on the second time shed his skin in front of the class (the children were asked to be quiet before he was introduced and those who stroked him told to wash their hands after).

The more people interested then the more they'll understand the need to protect the hobby.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, there's a number of us working hard on this, Lil_nightmare hasn't stopped in about 24 hours, soon we'll have a website and hopefully lots more to announce. Please share the Facebook page and encourage people to 'like', the proper website address will be posted on there too when it's up and running


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been quiet on this thread and for that I apologise but i am doing alot at the moment and my hair is about to fall out over stress :lol2:

We have many things being worked on to get the website up and running and all we need now is the support and active participation from the reptile community.

Liking something and thinking well ive done my part everyone else can do stuff now is how we got into this mess in the first place so please, even after the court case, whatever the outcome, *DONT stop promoting the FBH/IHS/SPEP and DONT stop donating, who knows when the next court case will be needed!*


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Have liked & shared on every single reptile/spider group i'm on on FB :2thumb:.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Have liked & shared on every single reptile/spider group i'm on on FB :2thumb:.


Thank you, almost at 100 likes already, certain anti groups have been set up a long time and have less than 400....


----------



## Rovewot (Nov 18, 2007)

00000


----------

